# PASTRAMI FOR A FRIEND



## Sowsage (Dec 11, 2019)

Had a friend call me the other day and told me to pick up a venison roast he had thawed out and didn't have time to do anything with it. Said the wife wouldn't eat venison and he didn't want it to go to waste. So I figured instead of using it all for myself I would make him some venison pastrami. So I got it home and into the brine. I have always used 

 daveomak
 version he did a thread on a while back called "pastrami from scratch" .  its pretty much the same with a few changes to the seasonings.  Once its out of the brine I rinse it off and pat it dry. I like to rub it down with a good mustard before coating it with the seasonings. I like to take the internal temp to about 150° and hold it there for about 20 min. Starting out at low temps and slowly bringing it up as it smokes. Kind of like how you smoke sausage. Once its out of the smoker it gets a rest in the fridge for a few days before slicing. I didn't take a bunch of pics but I'll share them. Sorry for the blurry first few pics. I took them with my tablet and its got a crappy camera. 

All rubbed down ready for the smoke
	

		
			
		

		
	








Then out of the smoker and ready for a rest in the fridge for a few days
	

		
			
		

		
	







Then on to the slicer! Nice and thin just how I like it!
	

		
			
		

		
	















Now its ready for some Rye bread and some mustard. 

Thanks for taking a look!


----------



## xray (Dec 11, 2019)

Yum! Looks delicious! I’m a big Pastrami fan


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 11, 2019)

xray said:


> Yum! Looks delicious! I’m a big Pastrami fan


Thanks xray! Pastrami is one if my favorites.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 11, 2019)

Wow! That looks good.  Most of the Venison I get from friends or my SIL, ends up in Chili, which everybody asks for here. I have to give the Pastrami a shot...JJ


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 11, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Wow! That looks good.  Most of the Venison I get from friends or my SIL, ends up in Chili, which everybody asks for here. I have to give the Pastrami a shot...JJ


Thanks! Yes give it try for sure. Nothing wrong with a good chilli though! Especially on days like today. Getting pretty cold out here.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 11, 2019)

Wow that looks delicious. I'd tear that up. Good job!


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 11, 2019)

S, Nice job on the venison  pastrami, it looks delicious!


----------



## pushok2018 (Dec 11, 2019)

Awesome looking pastrami!


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 11, 2019)

crazymoon said:


> S, Nice job on the venison pastrami, it looks delicious!


 Thanks crazymoon!


pushok2018 said:


> Awesome looking pastrami!


 Thanks pushok2018!


TNJAKE said:


> Wow that looks delicious. I'd tear that up. Good job!


 Thanks TNJAKE!


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 11, 2019)

My gosh that looks good . Nice work .


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 11, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> My gosh that looks good . Nice work .


Thanks chopsaw I was having a hard time not snacking on too much of it while I sliced it up. Lol!


----------



## archeryrob (Dec 11, 2019)

Damn, looks good, Got two 1/2 weeks off, deer roasts from last year still and more deer to kill. I'm going to make a "batch" of this. Probably some corned too


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 11, 2019)

archeryrob said:


> Damn, looks good, Got two 1/2 weeks off, deer roasts from last year still and more deer to kill. I'm going to make a "batch" of this. Probably some corned too


Thanks archeryrob! Thats the way to do it. Normally I would do more than the one roast but I wanted my friend to be able to try this stuff out of what he gave me


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 11, 2019)

that really looks delicious!! pass the mustard please.


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 11, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> that really looks delicious!! pass the mustard please.


Thanks smokerjim! Yep, definitely on the mustard!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 11, 2019)

Man oh man could I down me a sammie of that. Awesome looking pastrami there guy.

Warren


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Dec 11, 2019)

Sowsage, really nice job on that....and sharing with the giver is always fun.

I used to keep a lot of fish fillets and vacuum pack them and give away to friends and co workers also, love sharing.

Like!

John


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 11, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Man oh man could I down me a sammie of that. Awesome looking pastrami there guy.
> 
> Warren


Thanks ! I'm usually a two sandwich kind of guy with this stuff lol!


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 11, 2019)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Sowsage, really nice job on that....and sharing with the giver is always fun.
> 
> I used to keep a lot of fish fillets and vacuum pack them and give away to friends and co workers also, love sharing.
> 
> ...


Thank you! Its more fun to do this stuff when you can share with people thats for sure!


----------



## creek bottom (Dec 11, 2019)

That is absolutely beautiful! Looks amazing!!! LIKE!


----------



## kawboy (Dec 11, 2019)

I'm a few days into making my first Venison pastrami. I'm using a dry brine. I hope mine is half as good as yours looks!


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 11, 2019)

creek bottom said:


> That is absolutely beautiful! Looks amazing!!! LIKE!


Thanks creek bottom!


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 11, 2019)

kawboy said:


> I'm a few days into making my first Venison pastrami. I'm using a dry brine. I hope mine is half as good as yours looks!


Thanks! Ive not done a dry cure for pastrami but I have for bacon. I'm sure yours will turn out great!


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 11, 2019)

Looks amazing!! I love pastrami.


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 11, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> Looks amazing!! I love pastrami.


Thanks jcam222! Its good stuff for sure!


----------



## mooncusser (Dec 11, 2019)

That looks fantastic and very tasty! I love a good pastrami. Thumbs up!


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 12, 2019)

Beautiful job, pastrami & swiss on rye with mustard, love it. Like, RAY


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 12, 2019)

Looks like perfection to me!


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 12, 2019)

mooncusser said:


> That looks fantastic and very tasty! I love a good pastrami. Thumbs up!


 Thanks mooncusser!


sawhorseray said:


> Beautiful job, pastrami & swiss on rye with mustard, love it. Like, RAY


 Thanks! Yep Swiss and mustard all the way!


Hawging It said:


> Looks like perfection to me!


 Thanks Hawging It !


----------



## BB-que (Dec 13, 2019)

Sowsage said:


> Had a friend call me the other day and told me to pick up a venison roast he had thawed out and didn't have time to do anything with it. Said the wife wouldn't eat venison and he didn't want it to go to waste. So I figured instead of using it all for myself I would make him some venison pastrami. So I got it home and into the brine. I have always used @daveomak version he did a thread on a while back called "pastrami from scratch" .  its pretty much the same with a few changes to the seasonings.  Once its out of the brine I rinse it off and pat it dry. I like to rub it down with a good mustard before coating it with the seasonings. I like to take the internal temp to about 150° and hold it there for about 20 min. Starting out at low temps and slowly bringing it up as it smokes. Kind of like how you smoke sausage. Once its out of the smoker it gets a rest in the fridge for a few days before slicing. I didn't take a bunch of pics but I'll share them. Sorry for the blurry first few pics. I took them with my tablet and its got a crappy camera.
> 
> All rubbed down ready for the smoke
> 
> ...


Looks awesome,  not venison obviously, but when you do passtrami with a brisket flat I’m assuming you remove the entire fat cap from the flat - is that accurate?


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 13, 2019)

BB-que said:


> Looks awesome,  not venison obviously, but when you do passtrami with a brisket flat I’m assuming you remove the entire fat cap from the flat - is that accurate?


I usually trim it yes. I like to use eye of round to do this with also. Its really lean and not a lot of trimming to do and its on sale a lot around here.


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 14, 2019)

God that looks SOOOOO good!! I just love pastrami. Not much better than a hot pastrami sammie with melted Swiss cheese and a nice dollop of spicy horseradish mustard. I'll take two please   

Big LIKE for this one!!
Robert


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 14, 2019)

tx smoker said:


> God that looks SOOOOO good!! I just love pastrami. Not much better than a hot pastrami sammie with melted Swiss cheese and a nice dollop of spicy horseradish mustard. I'll take two please
> 
> Big LIKE for this one!!
> Robert


Thanks! Yep thats the way to make them! Especially is you have some smoked swiss tucked away!


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 18, 2019)

Nice! I love pastrami! Matter of fact, I have some goose pastrami drying in the fridge that will hit the smokehouse tomorrow! My cousin has been asking me to do a batch of venison pastrami. I'm looking forward to it. Been making the goose pastrami for years, bet it is good with venison as well. Big like for me...


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 18, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> Nice! I love pastrami! Matter of fact, I have some goose pastrami drying in the fridge that will hit the smokehouse tomorrow! My cousin has been asking me to do a batch of venison pastrami. I'm looking forward to it. Been making the goose pastrami for years, bet it is good with venison as well. Big like for me...


Thanks! Never thought of using goose! You will have to share some pics when. It's finished up!


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 19, 2019)

Sowsage said:


> Thanks! Never thought of using goose! You will have to share some pics when. It's finished up!


Here's a batch I made last year with pics....
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/wild-goose-pastrami.283019/


----------



## archeryrob (Dec 19, 2019)

I don't do anything with geese anymore but cure them. Goose is actually better cured than venison is cured. Most people I know won't eat goose until I cured it. I have a few farmers that still won't try it again after eating it plain the first time. 

I just cure it with bearcarvers recipe and cover with onion, garlic and table grind black pepper and smoke. Here was the first one with deer and goose as a trial run.


----------



## hoity toit (Dec 20, 2019)

pass the horseradish please... nice job.

ht


----------

